# new hay rack



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

I finally built my girls a new hay rack over the weekend. I used scrap wood from an old project and it only took an hour or two. And, the girls seem to like it ... here's photos


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Like the hay at the bottom. Did you put a floor down there? Wonder if they'd waste less that way...


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

yes, the bottom part has a board so there is a shallow trough at the bottom. there is some waste that falls on the floor in front of the hay rack but it's much better than what we had before. And, my goats definitely like eating their grass and alfalfa from the rack much more than from a container on the ground.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Great job! I built a key-hole feeder that I use... but also load hay into a small rack in a different spot. They run back and forth between the two, and there's no (or very little) fighting that way. Silly goats!


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job. :greengrin:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Does it pull out to put the hay in or how exactly do you put the hay in?? We use hog panels on the wall for indoor feeding and outdoor feeding they have a hay saver round bale feeder. I wish I could find something they wouldn't waste any hay but I'm sure I'm just dreaming.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks great! Good job! :applaud:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Great idea! Glad your goaties are happy with it too! :thumb:


----------

